# Audiocontrol EQL Series II



## pdxlawyer (Jan 5, 2011)

Having link issues. Will update in a bit


----------



## pdxlawyer (Jan 5, 2011)

Audio Control EQL Series 2 Dual Bandwidth Equalizer | eBay


----------

